# Vaporesso Nalu



## Rob Fisher (11/7/16)

Any local vendors getting the Vaporesso Nalu anytime soon?


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

Looks interesting @Rob Fisher 
Unusual shape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (12/7/16)

Reminds me of the BF nipple

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/8/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher ..I see that has the SS nalu in stock on their website


----------



## Mac75 (12/8/16)

http://www.thevapery.co.za/collecti...oresso-nalu-rda-authentic?variant=25938753158


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher ..I see that has the SS nalu in stock on their website



Thanks I got one from ECIG INN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/8/16)

Mac75 said:


> http://www.thevapery.co.za/collecti...oresso-nalu-rda-authentic?variant=25938753158



thanks @Mac75 ...left out most important info...speed typing during meetings not good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks I got one from ECIG INN.



Hi uncle Rob i cant find it online.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi uncle Rob i cant find it online.



Sold out... never went online... but the Vapery has stock of both the SS and black versions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

